# 2019 Outcast Sale



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Outcast Bait and Tackle
3520 Barrancas Ave
Pensacola 
Dates March 7-10
Thur 0400-2000
Fri-Sun 0600-2000
There will be food every day free for customers. Probably along the same lines as usual. 
I understand there will be Diawa Tenacom combos at very very good prices. Lead will be marked down as usual. 

I’ll have the info on specifics soon and will post it here.


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

Opening weekend of baseball season for my son so I'll miss it again.

Maybe I'll send my father in law over; I need a beach cart...

Either way knowing it marks the beginning of the season it still gets me excited!!


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Even more important than baseball, it’s youth turkey season.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Even more important than baseball, it’s youth turkey season.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Looking forward to spending some money in there this year. Does anyone know if they carry Orca coolers? I am in need of a new one and not necessarily a discounted one.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Outcast sale*

We don’t carry Orca coolers.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Outcast sale*

We will have excellent deals on beach carts. The prices must have been excellent last year because they sold out very quickly. We have purchased many more this year and they will be priced like last year.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm in for a beach cart! Getting to old (lazy) to make multiple trips to the truck. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Outcast sale*

We will have over 500 pairs of Costa’s at 50% off.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Sweet I’ll be hunting a few Star Surf Rods. Couple of 10’ and a 9’, some Momoi and more.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

outcast said:


> We will have over 500 pairs of Costa’s at 50% off.


Fantastic any way to reserve a pair or two? I live in Birmingham.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

OC / What's your sale on getting spools relined? Braid and Mono please. TYVM!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

All line will be 40+% off on spooling. Drop your reels off now and pick them up during the sale and get the sale price. Cut down the waiting on spooling.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

outcast said:


> We will have over 500 pairs of Costa’s at 50% off.


Any 580 harpoons?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Jgatorman said:


> Any 580 harpoons?


Out of 500 pairs I'm sure. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang! Time to strip the reels!!


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Outcast sale*

There will be lots of different frames and styles of Costa’s available. I don’t have an exact listing yet.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

LITECATCH said:


> Dang! Time to strip the reels!!



Yeppers!, my old line is on it's last legs on danged near every real I own.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Y'all going to have any Star Aerial surf rods again this year? I bought an 8 foot several years ago and wish I'd bought a couple more. I use mine for spanish and kings.


----------



## Brian Davis (Dec 23, 2018)

Can you tell me what the Diawa Tanacom combos will be priced at?


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

outcast said:


> There will be lots of different frames and styles of Costa’s available. I don’t have an exact listing yet.


Thanks I will be in touch.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Outcast sale*

We will have the Star surf rods on sale. All sizes. The Daiwa Tanacom prices can’t be advertised due to map pricing. They will be good.


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

I hate to admit I was there on opening morning last year and spent a bunch.
Then came back the next two days and spent even more.
I am going broke saving money.....


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

What kind of price will you have on the new spinfisher vi6500bls?


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

outcast said:


> We will have the Star surf rods on sale. All sizes. The Daiwa Tanacom prices can’t be advertised due to map pricing. They will be good.


On the Star rods, any idea on what the 10’ surf rods will be priced at? Spinning rods. Thanks.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Jgatorman said:


> Fantastic any way to reserve a pair or two? I live in Birmingham.


I'd be glad to grab them for you if that helps. Just let me know if you need me to.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

.....


----------



## smarmillion (Feb 24, 2019)

I'm new to the area and want to learn how to catch speckled trout here. I spent many years chasing trout in south Louisiana and am an avid topwater angler. I have kayak and want to learn the area. Does Outcast have maps?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Two more trucks expected this week, and that should catch up most inventory. As it stands right now, the day the sale starts, there will be 50% more inventory inside than ever. The outside tents will have approximately 150% more than ever. Gonna be some really really good buys.
There will be, (among other things)
500+ pairs of Costa Del Mar glasses reduced to 50% off. Not "up to", 50% off period.
Jig heads, literally 10's of thousands. Many sizes to choose from. 
Matrix Shad and Mullet, prices too low to advertise just yet.
Same with Gulp, Mirrorlure and YoZuri.
There will be major amounts of flourocarbon in various sizes, Yozuri and Seagaur.
Dexter knives aplenty.
Aluminum gaffs from 5 and 6 foot down to the kayak specials. (2" hook with telescoping handle). Most under $15. 
Fathom and Pelagic shirts up to 50% off.
Lead and line galore.
Lots of reels.
Thousands of rods from 130# class down to bream rods.
Due to trying to get things ready and the overwhelming amount of items, please, just come on out and shop. Be patient asking for individual prices as there is an overwhelming amount of inventory.
Remember, try and get your reels in now for respool and pick them up during the sale to get the sale price. Gate opens 0400 sharp March 7th. See ya'll there.....


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Will y'all have bge egg mates?


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

man this thing is sneaking up...


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Wade, are y'all gonna have the bigger spools of power pro? Plan on seeing ya' Saturday morning sometime, hopefully get to speak to Dave W even if he's there.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Man I dont wanna get up and be there at 4am. Working Fri,Sat and Sun 6am-6pm.


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*Outcast*

Just drove by,, people are starting to form a line,, lawn chairs are set up...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I got mine....

More stuff up there than I've ever seen. I'm gonna have to make a second trip Saturday. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Anybody get a price on the tenacoms? I am trying to figure out if i should make the drive over.


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

John B. said:


> I got mine....
> 
> More stuff up there than I've ever seen. I'm gonna have to make a second trip Saturday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Beach cart?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

tiger297 said:


> Beach cart?


Yep. Got some dang good prices too

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

Sweet, I figure it would be around $200 like last year. 

Unfortunately for me it looks like it will be another 3 weeks before I get to head down that way


----------



## Larrikin (May 7, 2012)

What's for lunch today and Friday?


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Headed that way in about an hour or so.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Larrikin said:


> What's for lunch today and Friday?


Menu!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brudda94 (Aug 24, 2017)

I’m also curious about the Tannecom price. Anybody have it?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Argggggg...not one Star rod out that I could find.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Spent bout $300. Got a beach cart,.some. Braid.and bunch of power pro


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Spent bout $300. Got a beach cart,.some. Braid.and bunch of power pro


Dang moneybags, let me hold a dollar 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I spent waaaayyyyyyyyyy too much, but, aside from all the Costas my wife bought, the rest I would spend in a few fishing trips anyway for leader, weight, hooks. So I should be set for this year.... or most of it, lol


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Fingers crossed yall don't snatch up all the terminal tackle before Saturday!


----------



## FishEyez (Nov 25, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> Argggggg...not one Star rod out that I could find.


Huh.....none inside?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Outcast sale*

We have plenty of Star rods inside. We were not able to secure enough or outside to make it worth it. I’m sorry about that. We will make you a good deal inside. The Tanacoms are $699 for the combo. It’s a blowout deal we started with 80 but they are going fast.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

*bamacpa*

Do they have the Outcast custom inshore rods, or are they a thing of the past?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

John B. said:


> Dang moneybags, let me hold a dollar
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I saved enough to buy a drink from a coke machine 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

jaster said:


> I spent waaaayyyyyyyyyy too much, but, aside from all the Costas my wife bought, the rest I would spend in a few fishing trips anyway for leader, weight, hooks. So I should be set for this year.... or most of it, lol


Dang I forgot about the Costa sale. That mighta got my wife to let us go to Florida this weekend.


----------



## yz250fridin (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks outcast!
Got a beach cart, small inshore penn rod, and some small tackle odds and ends.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Gotta hamburger and a sausage today


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Tanacoms*

I was there and did not see them outside or the star rods. I spent a bit but I got there after work and still spent plenty. I might have to swing by tomorrow and go inside. I thought they might have those deals outside. Bad guesser. Now I have to go again. My poor wallet. I will bring a friend who wants to spend a few bucks also. Mike


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Thank you outcast for the lunch but I went in today for hooks and swivels and such and just didn’t see much outside. Plenty of j hooks just not much for circle hooks. Maybe I missed them. I’ll check it out again tomorrow.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

O-SEA-D said:


> Thank you outcast for the lunch but I went in today for hooks and swivels and such and just didn’t see much outside. Plenty of j hooks just not much for circle hooks. Maybe I missed them. I’ll check it out again tomorrow.


Tons of circle hooks, first tent. Back left corner. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

kiefersdad said:


> I was there and did not see them outside or the star rods. I spent a bit but I got there after work and still spent plenty. I might have to swing by tomorrow and go inside. I thought they might have those deals outside. Bad guesser. Now I have to go again. My poor wallet. I will bring a friend who wants to spend a few bucks also. Mike



Not outside Mike, go inside and ask Judd. Picked up 2 10' and ordering 2 8'.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Frying fish tomorrow, (Sat) BBQ and chicken Sunday


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm just glad to get yet another brown bag full of stuff that will live in the brown bag next to last year's brown bag of stuff. One day, I'm going to use all the stuff in these brown bags collected over the last 10 years.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Skrimps and bugs was good today. I myself, can not thank Mr. Tommy enough for the great food and these sales we look so forward too.

I am curious, I do not recallnever going to a fall sale, is that when the hunting stuff comes out??


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

jaster said:


> Skrimps and bugs was good today. I myself, can not thank Mr. Tommy enough for the great food and these sales we look so forward too.
> 
> I am curious, I do not recallnever going to a fall sale, is that when the hunting stuff comes out??


Fall sale was the hunting stuff. Hasn't been a fall sale in several years.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Outcast sale*

Yes. We quit doing the fall sale when we got out of the fall lines business.


----------

